
A Primer on Bézier Curves, §39: B-Splines - TheRealPomax
https://pomax.github.io/bezierinfo/#bsplines
======
TheRealPomax
After several years of people asking for a section on B-Splines in the "Primer
on Bézier Curves" I've finally been able to add the maths, graphics, and
explanations for how these type of curves work, so if you were one of the
people waiting for an explanation of B-Splines alongside Bézier Curves: it's
finally been added, go hit up that direct link =)

(I posted this earlier today, but someone mistakenly marked it as a duplicate
and an admin removed the hash from the URL without realising that would
completely change what the link points to. As such, I'm reposting the link in
the hopes no one changes it this time round, because it's absolutely not a
duplicate for the base URL: it's a link straight to new content at the end of
a very long article)

